# Winter Park tandem fest



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Just a short note with pics to follow. We had a mini-tandem fest at Winter Park Colorado Sept 10-12. Four tandems from the front range (Denver/Boulder/Colo Springs) showed up and one tandem from the west slope (Grand Junction). The riding was great! Fast, flowing trails and beautiful scenery (despite the bark beetle damage). We even picked up a bonus tandem as we somewhat randomly met another couple from Denver out on their El Testigo. Other tandems included a daVinci and four El Conqs of various vintages. Some very strong riders kept Heather and I working very hard to keep up, but it was a rewarding effort as we felt we really earned the margaritas and tacos later.Thanks to Dan and Bevin for coordinating and choosing great trails,, including some I had never ridden before!


----------



## ColoRider1 (May 28, 2005)

What trails did you ride up there? I'm always interested in the better Tandem Trails along the front range and short drives.

Thanks


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*WP trails*

I'll need Dan to help with the full list, but we did Creekside/zoom/chainsaw on Friday afternoon. Saturday we started in Fraser and did Tipperary/Spruce/Flume and then connected to a bunch of stuff just south of there. I think it was in the d2/d4/wtb section but I could be wrong. Sunday we split up due to exit times, but I did bluesky/ice hill/serenity before loading up to head home. Lots of great tandem trails there.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Trails...

Day 1 - Tippery Creek>Spruce Creek>Flume>Chainsaw>D2 (singletrack)>Elkmeadow>Zoom>Chainsaw>Creekside

Day 2 - Vasquez Rd>Twin Bridges>BlueSky>rd 159>Un-named trail>D4>WTB>Rd 159>BlueSky>Icehill>Serenity>bike path

Awesome trails, awesome company.

ColoRider1 - if you ever want to hook up for a ride, let us know.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*A few pics*

Here's a couple, but they really don't do justice to the area or the trails. Most of the time we were too busy having huge fun to stop for pics.


----------



## bikepackingdude (Mar 25, 2010)

So super cool! I want so bad for me and my fiancee


----------

